

90 of top 200 sites have no mobile version. Opportunity? - yakto
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2011/05/17/90-of-top-200-sites-have-no-mobile-version-says-new-api

======
pedalpete
I don't know that this actually makes any sense.

Are we still doing os checks and serving different pages based on the client
(I'm not).

With modern browsers on smartphones, I think this is mostly not-necessary for
the average top 200 site which likely still targest the lowest common-
denominator browsers. Mobile browsers are over-powered and very capable to
display these sites.

It's the smaller early adopter sites that are pushing the envelope and may
need to do some sniffing.

